# Dubai to Sohar (Oman)?



## rh87 (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi guys,

I wanted to ask about any possible way to go from Dubai to Sohar in Oman, it's about 3 hours by car.

Do I need a visa? I have my Dubai resident visa.
Is there a bus as transportation? 

What is the best way to get there? And how much roughly will it cost me?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Oman is a different country so you need a visa.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Recently did this drive. As you said it's roughly 3 hours from Dubai and I believe the best route is to go through the Hatta border. With UAE residence visa, it will cost you 5 omani rayals or 50 aed. for the Omani visa. 

Not sure if there are any bus services.


----------



## DwB8466 (Feb 17, 2015)

Are Taxi's alowed across the border?


----------

